# SOLD: P. Stellatus 'Broadleaf', Asian Watergrass, Ammania sp. 'Bonsai' $15



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*SOLD:*
I have another plant package for sale for $15.

The plant package includes:

*3 stems P. stellatus
3 stems P. stellatus 'Broadleaf' RARE
3 sprigs Asian Watergrass (Hygroryza aristata) RARE
1 rooted bunch Ammania sp 'Bonsai' (approx 10 stems)* *RARE*

*3 stems P. stellatus*










*3 stems P. stellatus 'Broadleaf'*










*3 sprigs Asian Watergrass (Hygroryza aristata)*










*1 rooted bunch Ammania sp 'Bonsai' (approx. 10 stems) *










Package shot with 11" scissors for scale (please note: Flame Moss and Fissidens are *NOT* included in this package)










*PM me if interested
For P/U in the Broadway/Commercial area
BYOB (Bring Your Own Bucket/Bag)*

Thanks for looking  !

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily Bump.....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If no one replies soon, I will trade in at a LFS for a larger credit  !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

dun dun duuuuuun.....here i come for plants


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending P/U by Brisch


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Still Available....... *NOW OBO*......


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

If these are still available, I'm putting in dibs!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD to Maureen.


----------

